# My little mutt puppy is all grown up *sniffle*



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Haven't been on this site in a long time! :wave:

Remember my little 3 lb 8 week old GSD/Husky/Border collie mix puppy?

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/pnuema775/River/River2006.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/pnuema775/River/River2001.jpg

Well she's grown a whole lot... she's now a 39 lb, 8 month old fuzzy, bed-hogging hound.


















(I swear she takes that Crazy Critter EVERYWHERE. She is obsessed.)

Here she is, stealing your soul.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Whaaaat a cutie! Her smile and body remind me of Dexter! I guess it's the Husky/GSD thing.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I remember her, your surprise gift! Wow, she's big now, and her color has changed a bit, hasn't it? She's pretty. 

My pup has the same raccoon toy... he loves those things. He chews the squeakers out but still enjoys carrying the lifeless bodies around.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I remember her, your surprise gift! Wow, she's big now, and her color has changed a bit, hasn't it? She's pretty.
> 
> My pup has the same raccoon toy... he loves those things. He chews the squeakers out but still enjoys carrying the lifeless bodies around.


Yup ^^ that's her. I potty and crate trained her all by myself. Before she was just white with big brown patches, now she has black mixed in places, black face spots, and light-brown "coffee stain" spots almost EVERYWHERE.
And half the time when I tell her we're going outside, she walks back to grab her raccoon so she can walk outside, poop, and pee while holding it in her mouth. Her other favorite toy is a super cheap $1 squeaky rubber starfish which I am ASTONISHED she hasn't ripped to pieces.

Her only chewing weakness seems to be disposable paper/cotton products now. Paper, toilet paper, paper towels, magazines, cotton balls, bags of sanitary pads, dryer sheets...


----------

